# Dr says NO shots for kids



## Tom 86 (Oct 31, 2021)

Just got this from a friend in an email.

https://fox17.com/news/nation-world...aCX7EcfOis1fHYgFGc0G0KupJu1F9iYv5BxDPNz2Bkqew


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

All but one of my grandchildren are fully vaccinated, they are all in their early teens and suffer from Asthma, the youngest one aged 9 isn't vaccinated, but I am sure my daughter will have him vaccinated as soon as possible.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2021)

Stop the presses... FOX news unearthed a doctor recommending against Covid vaccines for children?  
Say it ain't so, Joe.  Say it ain't so...


----------



## Maryatrics (Nov 8, 2021)

My grandson is 11 and I am pretty sure my daughter and her husband will have him vaccinated as soon as possible.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Stop the presses... FOX news unearthed a doctor recommending against Covid vaccines for children?
> Say it ain't so, Joe.  Say it ain't so...


It's highly likely they were the only mainstream news outlet that would invite him on.
I'm on pins and needles waiting to see what that center-right channel does.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 8, 2021)

It is sad and I feel sorry for the Doctor's wife. She was a participant in AstraZeneca which is not approved for use in the U.S.A.


----------



## Shero (Nov 8, 2021)

Who cares what this misinformed doctor says. Children are more interested in what Big Bird says!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 8, 2021)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> It is sad and I feel sorry for the Doctor's wife. She was a participant in AstraZeneca which is not approved for use in the U.S.A.


AstraZenica was the first vaccine available in Australia and was reserved to Category 1a people who were most at risk - the elderly in aged care facilities and people with health complications. Hubby and I were Category 1b (over 70) and we are both double vaxxed with AZ without any problems. When younger people became eligible, some problems with blood clotting had been discovered and by then Pfizer was available, so that was reserved for people below 60 years with very few problems.

We have been vaccinating teens from 16 years and have achieveds 80% doubled vaxxed for everyone 16 years and over.

We have now started on the 12+ age groups (Pfizer). Plans are under way to offer vaccine to children 6+ years as soon as medical approval is given. It is not mandatory but because every time a student is infected the school has to shut down for several days for deep cleaning and all close contacts have to quarantine at home for a couple of weeks. Those who are unvaccinated will have to do a rapid Covid test everyday before turning up at school. Unless the test result is negative, they cannot come to school. It is back to home schooling and online learning for them.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 9, 2021)

My daughter started giving the vaccines to 5 and up today.  She is insisting on appts. and the mother stay with the child.  She was not looking forward to it.


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 9, 2021)

I will be relieved when my grandchildren get the vaccine.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

My daughter and her friends are lining up appointments for their children.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Ladybj (Nov 10, 2021)

My mother taught me (God rest her beautiful Soul) that if you don't have anything nice to say.. stay silent.  Therefore I have no comment regarding children getting the C-vaccine.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> My mother taught me (God rest her beautiful Soul) that if you don't have anything nice to say.. stay silent.  Therefore I have no comment regarding children getting the C-vaccine.


So your only comment is 'no comment', but you didn't neglect to say what it was you have no comment about, so we all know anyway.


----------



## GAlady (Nov 11, 2021)

Shero said:


> Who cares what this misinformed doctor says. Children are more interested in what Big Bird says!


I think it is evil when they use Big Bird to get a needle into a child’s arm.


----------



## win231 (Nov 11, 2021)

GAlady said:


> I think it is evil when they use Big Bird to get a needle into a child’s arm.


Yeah, marketers & advertisers have no conscience when it comes to profits.
Cigarette smoking makes you a macho cowboy Marlboro man.
Virginia Slims make women a slim, sexy tennis player.
Children are Cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2021)

The full effects of the "vaccine" won't be known for 10 years. And they want to inject children with this.


----------



## charry (Nov 11, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> My mother taught me (God rest her beautiful Soul) that if you don't have anything nice to say.. stay silent.  Therefore I have no comment regarding children getting the C-vaccine.


Exactly Ladybj.........I won’t waste my  breath of this thread..!!


----------



## charry (Nov 11, 2021)

chic said:


> The full effects of the "vaccine" won't be known for 10 years. And they want to inject children with this.


It’s disgraceful !


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 11, 2021)

A heart drug/Tris found to be in children's vaxxes. They 'say' it helps with stability of storage.

https://factcheck.afp.com/http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.afp.com%2F9QX8KZ-1

Some say it's there to nip heart issues in the bud which means a defacto admission  there are some adverse heart side effects


----------



## win231 (Nov 11, 2021)

chic said:


> The full effects of the "vaccine" won't be known for 10 years. And they want to inject children with this.


The perfect research study is one that costs nothing.
Just disguise it as something that will "Save their lives."


----------



## Shero (Nov 11, 2021)

GAlady said:


> I think it is evil when they use Big Bird to get a needle into a child’s arm.


Ís that so?????   Well, to not vaccinate one's child in a pandemic, when there is a life saving vaccine available is nothing less than child abuse in not only my opinion, but thousands in the US right now.

And for your information GAlady, it is not the children or Big Bird that decides, it is the Parent!!!!
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2021)

Shero said:


> Ís that so?????   Well, to not vaccinate one's child in a pandemic, when there is a life saving vaccine available is nothing less than child abuse in not only my opinion, but thousands in the US right now.
> .


I agree!  Thank goodness that my mother wasn't an anti-vaxxer.  She loved me and my siblings and made sure we were protected from all diseases which had vaccines available.  Guess not so much conspiracy and paranoia back in the day.  Not in my circle of friends and family anyway.


----------



## Shero (Nov 11, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree!  Thank goodness that my mother wasn't an anti-vaxxer.  She loved me and my siblings and made sure we were protected from all diseases which had vaccines available.  Guess not so much conspiracy and paranoia back in the day.  Not in my circle of friends and family anyway.


.
I am happy too that I was born to intelligent and loving parents who wish to see me live. I also wish to see my own children lead happy and safe lives and they are all vaccinated. Ou grandchildren will be getting vaccinated by their loving and caring parents when it becomes available for them in France for their age group. Thank God for sensible parents.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 11, 2021)

GAlady said:


> I think it is evil when they use Big Bird to get a needle into a child’s arm.


Really?  Was it evil in 1972 when Big Bird encouraged the measles vaccination?


----------



## Shero (Nov 11, 2021)

charry said:


> Exactly Ladybj.........I won’t waste my  breath of this thread..!!


You have already wasted some of the valuable breath that you may need later!!


----------



## Shero (Nov 11, 2021)

charry said:


> It’s disgraceful !


What is "disgraceful" is parents willing to risk the lives of their own children to a disease. That is "disgraceful."!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2021)

Shero said:


> .
> I am happy too that I was born to intelligent and loving parents who wish to see me live. I also wish to see my own children lead happy and safe lives and they are all vaccinated. Ou grandchildren will be getting vaccinated by their loving and caring parents when it becomes available for them in France for their age group. Thank God for sensible parents.


Yes, the children depend on adults in their lives to make good decisions for them, and do what's in their best interest regarding health and safety.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 11, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree!  Thank goodness that my mother wasn't an anti-vaxxer.  She loved me and my siblings and made sure we were protected from all diseases which had vaccines available.  Guess not so much conspiracy and paranoia back in the day.  Not in my circle of friends and family anyway.



It's not vaccines as a concept that are the problem for people who are lumped in the falsely bifurcated anti-vaxx label.  There are also many who should be called "safer-vaxxers" that want vaccine safety studies for the combinations, sheer numbers given to children now.  There are more than enough anecdotal cases of vaccine injury following today's schedule to move the topic into full scale study ...but who funds those?  Guess?   Anecdotal evidence should be a springboard to research ...is in most cases when the scientific method is correctly applied, but not this one.

Given your age @SeaBreeze , you were given less as a child than 1983.  Graphic from


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Really?  Was it evil in 1972 when Big Bird encouraged the measles vaccination?


Good point there Gemma!  Seems people now are driven by other influences aside from health, a bit different than back in '72.  Now health for the children comes second to some who are driven to believe in disinformation and blatant lies.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443538803143200771


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> It's not vaccines as a concept that are the problem for people who are lumped in the falsely bifurcated anti-vaxx label.  There are also many who should be called "safer-vaxxers" that want vaccine safety studies for the combinations, sheer numbers given to children now.  There are more than enough anecdotal cases of vaccine injury following today's schedule to move the topic into full scale study ...but who funds those?  Guess?   Anecdotal evidence should be a springboard to research ...is in most cases when the scientific method is correctly applied, but not this one.
> 
> Given your age @SeaBreeze , you were given less as a child than 1983.  Graphic from


I'm not a medical expert, but as the years go by, and more is discovered about diseases and vaccines, the more they become available.  I would not deny my child of a vaccine for a deadly virus which has already killed almost 800,000 Americans, because of other vaccines that are recommended since the 1950s to present day.  I would act in a responsible way and get the vaccine for myself, and my children when available.


----------



## John cycling (Nov 11, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Now health for the children comes second to some who are driven to believe in disinformation and blatant lies.



Exactly!  And oh the irony.  
You take in the lies and disinformation you deny, and try to blame those us to who see them quite clearly.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 11, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not a medical expert, but as the years go by, and more is discovered about diseases and vaccines, the more they become available.  I would not deny my child of a vaccine for a deadly virus which has already killed almost 800,000 Americans, because of other vaccines that are recommended since the 1950s to present day.  I would act in a responsible way and get the vaccine for myself, and my children when available.



My post and included graphic was in answer to your post #23 in which you stated: _"Thank goodness that my mother wasn't an anti-vaxxer.  She loved me and my siblings and made sure we were protected from all diseases which had vaccines available.  Guess not so much conspiracy and paranoia back in the day."_

The ever burgeoning schedule--part due to redunt boosters that haven't been studied as well as unstudied combinations given the same day-- explain why parents today are more afraid about safety that they were in your mother's day.   It's that fear of safety that is in part responsible for resistance to the new Covid vaccine and its little studied effect on children.  I say 'in part' because there are some 'natural only everything' or religious healing kooks out there.  I'm not talking about them.  I'm talking about the person who wants more safety research.

My mother wasn't afraid to give us everything available when we were children.  She's terrified of how much kids are getting now due to my nephew's vaccine injury.  But she isn't 'anti-vaxx'.  She's in the 'safer-vaxx' camp which is lumped into anti-vaxx by polarizing media.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 11, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> It's not vaccines as a concept that are the problem for people who are lumped in the falsely bifurcated anti-vaxx label.  There are also many who should be called "safer-vaxxers" that want vaccine safety studies for the combinations, sheer numbers given to children now.  There are more than enough anecdotal cases of vaccine injury following today's schedule to move the topic into full scale study ...but who funds those?  Guess?   Anecdotal evidence should be a springboard to research ...is in most cases when the scientific method is correctly applied, but not this one.
> 
> Given your age @SeaBreeze , you were given less as a child than 1983.  Graphic from


More than tripled by 2015. Whoa.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> My post and included graphic was in answer to your post #23 in which you stated: _"Thank goodness that my mother wasn't an anti-vaxxer.  She loved me and my siblings and made sure we were protected from all diseases which had vaccines available.  Guess not so much conspiracy and paranoia back in the day."_
> 
> The ever burgeoning schedule--part due to redunt boosters that haven't been studied as well as unstudied combinations given the same day-- explain why parents today are more afraid about safety that they were in your mother's day.   It's that fear of safety that is in part responsible for resistance to the new Covid vaccine and it's little studied effect on children.  I say 'in part' because there are some 'natural only everything' or religious healing kooks out there.  I'm not talking about them.  I'm talking about the person who wants more safety research.
> 
> My mother wasn't afraid to give us everything available when we were children.  She's terrified of how much kids are getting now due to my nephew's vaccine injury.  But she isn't 'anti-vaxx'.  She's in the 'safer-vaxx' camp which is lumped into anti-vaxx by polarizing media.


I know what your post was referring to.  I understand the concern that's been going on for decades now regarding too many vaccinations, but pulling the plug when our country is being affected by this current *deadly novel coronavirus pandemic* is not very wise.  

Not the time to object to a *life saving vaccine* with 800,000 dead and many infected overflowing our hospitals and draining our devoted health care workers.  I don't get annual flu shots, but when we were hit with the severity of this COVID-19 virus, and now the Delta variant, I gratefully took the available vaccination and was happy that they were available to US citizens.  It's not like that in other countries.  If I had young children, they would be getting this life-saving vaccine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Exactly!  And oh the irony.
> You take in the lies and disinformation you deny, and try to blame those us to who see them quite clearly.


With all the nonsense you have posted on this serious subject, it's not even worth responding to you.  You are deep down the rabbit hole with your questionable conspiracy sources.  You should wake up and face reality, stop blaming the CDC and those who are trying to get a handle on this deadly virus.


----------



## GAlady (Nov 11, 2021)

I see I raised some tempers.  The Covid Vaccine is still in early testing.  Will be another 5-10 years before data is in on what adverse reactions are happening.  I have one Grandchild and 3 Great Grandchildren under 18 And their parents say no to the jab in their arm.  They will not be “test bunnies”.

I hope I don’t have to say told you so In 10 years.


----------



## Shero (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Nov 11, 2021)

GAlady said:


> I see I raised some tempers.  The Covid Vaccine is still in early testing.  Will be another 5-10 years before data is in on what adverse reactions are happening.  I have one Grandchild and 3 Great Grandchildren under 18 And their parents say no to the jab in their arm.  They will not be “test bunnies”.
> 
> I hope I don’t have to say told you so In 10 years.



Clearly, you have no idea of the process of the vaccine. Read what others have written about the stages of development of the Covid vaccine before reverting to writing non-sense!
.

.


----------



## Shero (Nov 11, 2021)

GAlady said:


> I see I raised some tempers.  The Covid Vaccine is still in early testing.  Will be another 5-10 years before data is in on what adverse reactions are happening.  I have one Grandchild and 3 Great Grandchildren under 18 And their parents say no to the jab in their arm.  They will not be “test bunnies”.
> 
> I hope I don’t have to say told you so In 10 years.


Sure you'll be here to tell us "I told you so?"


----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2021)

I think it's unethical to inject a child with an experimental drug with no product liability and no clinical studies of it's effectiveness in this age group, because the children Will Be the clinical study. And for what purpose? To further the government's propaganda machine? 

I'm an American and I hate tyranny. Mandating a vaccinations for 5 year olds with an experimental drug with no product liability is diabolical. How blatant can you get as to how selfish and unholy your motives truly are.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 11, 2021)

GAlady said:


> I see I raised some tempers.  The Covid Vaccine is still in early testing.  Will be another 5-10 years before data is in on what adverse reactions are happening.  I have one Grandchild and 3 Great Grandchildren under 18 And their parents say no to the jab in their arm.  They will not be “test bunnies”.
> 
> I hope I don’t have to say told you so In 10 years.


I am sooo blessed that my kids are grown and can make their own decisions.  I told hubby if we had a 5 year old, there is not way in happy land, I would give them a vaccine that was developed in less than a year.  When I was a child my mom made the decision to get me vaccinated, as an adult, I have a choice.  I was told years ago, I had a medical condition that I did not have...glad I did not give into it and put on medication unnecessarily.  As I always say, everyone does what is best for them. I know my body better than a doctor.  They try but are clueless at times. I know this from what my hubby is going through.


----------



## win231 (Nov 11, 2021)

Shero said:


> Clearly, you have no idea of the process of the vaccine. Read what others have written about the stages of development of the Covid vaccine before reverting to writing non-sense!
> .
> 
> .


Vaccine development takes 10-15 years.
And "Nonsense" is one word.


----------



## Shero (Nov 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> Vaccine development takes 10-15 years.
> And "Nonsense" is one word.



The English have a saying and it goes like this: “don’t get your knickers in a twist” and I say the same to you. 
Non-sense is a little fun word I use to some people when they speak twaddle!!
.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 12, 2021)

All of my grandkids 5 and up are vaccinated. I am grateful they’re protected and happy their parents made that decision.


----------



## win231 (Nov 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> The English have a saying and it goes like this: “don’t get your knickers in a twist” and I say the same to you.
> Non-sense is a little fun word I use to some people when they speak twaddle!!
> .


You should have stayed in school a bit longer.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 12, 2021)

Most of us could never deal with fixing our own cars.  We go to a mechanic.  Yet, for our bodies, we think we can be our own doctors.  We think our "research" is as valid as the professionals who did the research.  Nuts.


----------



## suds00 (Nov 12, 2021)

chic said:


> The full effects of the "vaccine" won't be known for 10 years. And they want to inject children with this.


and you know this,   how?    full effects on all drugs-even ones you agree with take time.     we should just let the virus go untreated and let people get sick or die?


----------



## GAlady (Nov 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> Sure you'll be here to tell us "I told you so?"


Most in my family live till their90’s.  Yes, I will be here.


----------



## win231 (Nov 12, 2021)

chic said:


> I think it's unethical to inject a child with an experimental drug with no product liability and no clinical studies of it's effectiveness in this age group, because the children Will Be the clinical study. And for what purpose? To further the government's propaganda machine?
> 
> I'm an American and I hate tyranny. Mandating a vaccinations for 5 year olds with an experimental drug with no product liability is diabolical. How blatant can you get as to how selfish and unholy your motives truly are.


The motive is money.  The more mandates, the more profits.  That's what it's all about.  It has nothing to do with health.


----------



## win231 (Nov 12, 2021)

suds00 said:


> and you know this,   how?    full effects on all drugs-even ones you agree with take time.     we should just let the virus go untreated and let people get sick or die?


And you know the vaccine is safe for children, how?


----------



## win231 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Most of us could never deal with fixing our own cars.  We go to a mechanic.  Yet, for our bodies, we think we can be our own doctors.  We think our "research" is as valid as the professionals who did the research.  Nuts.


What is "nuts" is putting all your trust in research that is funded by the same people who sell drugs & vaccines.


----------



## suds00 (Nov 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> And you know the vaccine is safe for children, how?


and you know ,beyond a shadow of a doubt, that it's unsafe? you have a medical degree, i guess


----------



## bingo (Nov 12, 2021)

a pharmacy  in Virginia  gave over 100 children  the adult  dose vaccine...


----------



## MrPants (Nov 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> Vaccine development takes 10-15 years.
> And "Nonsense" is one word.


Oh really? Insulin, a drug I'm sure you're quite familiar with, was discovered/developed (by a Canadian DR. I might add) in 1921 and first used on a diabetic dog to keep him alive for 70 days. It was then used on the 1st human patient in Jan. 1922, *less than 1 year later*. The founder(s) received the Nobel Peace Prize in 1923 because the life saving drug was being used to save thousands world wide. This drug too caused adverse reactions and was not completely successful with many early patients, including some that died, but has since been refined many times over by those greedy pharmaceutical companies.
The difference I see between then and now is peoples attitudes. Back in 1921-22 people the world over rejoiced that there was finally some hope for diabetic patients to extend their lives. Today with the Covid vaccines, so many are jaded and paranoid. There's gotta be a catch, someone's getting rich, the drugs are experimental, and on and on it goes. Very sad actually


----------



## win231 (Nov 12, 2021)

suds00 said:


> and you know ,beyond a shadow of a doubt, that it's unsafe? you have a medical degree, i guess


The same medical degree you have.


----------



## suds00 (Nov 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> The same medical degree you have.


at least i can believe people who have a real medical degree and not some doctor on fox news


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 12, 2021)

suds00 said:


> at least i can believe people who have a real medical degree and not some doctor on fox news


Unfortunately people with a medical degree are clueless.  I know this from experience.  However, you have every right as to who/what you believe... as we all do.  Don't make us right or wrong...we all are clueless.


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> The motive is money.  The more mandates, the more profits.  That's what it's all about.  It has nothing to do with health.


I agree the motive is mandates = control which usually does lead to financial gain. CA has extended the state of emergency until Mar. 2022. This is such over reach. No emergency lasts 2 years! By then it's just plain failure. Maybe this overconfidence will wake some out of their hypnosis of compliance because that's what it is. It could all end quickly of the majority just stopped complying with it all.


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2021)

suds00 said:


> at least i can believe people who have a real medical degree and not some doctor on fox news


I don't watch Fox news, but wouldn't an MD appearing there have the same medical degree as other MDs?


----------



## Shero (Nov 13, 2021)

bingo said:


> a pharmacy  in Virginia  gave over 100 children  the adult  dose vaccine...


Incorrect  reporting !!!


----------



## GAlady (Nov 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> Incorrect  reporting !!!


Sheri, google “Incorrect vaccine shot given to kids.”.  There it is, plain as day


----------



## Shero (Nov 13, 2021)

I said "Incorrect reporting" not denial that an incident did not occur. Here are the facts:

The children got a third of the adult dose.

They were under dosed* not *over dosed.


----------



## GAlady (Nov 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> I said "Incorrect reporting" not denial that an incident did not occur. Here are the facts:
> 
> The children got a third of the adult dose.
> 
> They were under dosed* not *over dosed.


The children were given 1/3 of the adult dose which is suppose to be a pediatric dose.  Gives me even more reason to not vaccinate a child.  We are suppose to trust the vaccine producer and giver?  Looks like drug companies were in such a hurry to get more money rolling in that they could not produce pediatric vials clearly marked.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2021)

chic said:


> I don't watch Fox news, but wouldn't an MD appearing there have the same medical degree as other MDs?


I'd rather have the doc who graduated with 'A's' more than with 'C's', wouldn't everyone?  Not making any accusations, except all docs are not equally qualified.


----------



## GAlady (Nov 13, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I'd rather have the doc who graduated with 'A's' more than with 'C's', wouldn't everyone?  Not making any accusations, except all docs are not equally qualified.


Thank you.  I am a retired nurse and there are some “stupid“ doctors.  A lot have received status from politics not their intellect.  Some doctors can be very charismatic and con you into an early grave.


----------



## Lara (Nov 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> ...Here are the facts: The children were under dosed* not *over dosed.



"Underdosed" is just as bad, meaning the children received toxins into their body and remained unprotected from the virus...double whammy
`


----------



## charry (Nov 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> What is "disgraceful" is parents willing to risk the lives of their own children to a disease. That is "disgraceful."!


Disgraceful that parents are pumping poison into there children , that don’t have a choice.....
Fair enough , be it on your heads , when all this ends in sadness , which it is doing now ....

“Professional mountain bike racer, Kyle Warner, took Pfizer and ended up with Pericarditis, POTS, and reactive arthritis, which put an end to his career. He’s been told that he’s been sacrificed for the greater good. His message: Where there is risk, there should be choice.”
Exactly !!


----------



## charry (Nov 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> You have already wasted some of the valuable breath that you may need later!!




Yes Shero.........but some poster s, need my last breath ,as there doesn’t seem to be anything in between those ears ..!!


----------



## Shero (Nov 13, 2021)

Compared to you anti vaxxers, these kids are wonder kids!!!


----------



## GAlady (Nov 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> Compared to you anti vaxxers, these kids are wonder kids!!!


Sheri, these wonder kids were TOLD to sit down by Mommy and Daddy and let that sweet nurse put that needle in their arm.


----------

